# Systmes > Apple > Dveloppement iOS >  [Debutant] Info sur MongoDB et Node.js pour une app iphone

## mastermyx

Bonjour  tous, 

je suis tout nouveau sur ce forum  ::): 

J'ai un projet personnel d'envergure en cours; une application de type rseau social. On m'a conseill de partir sur un serveur Node.js et une BDD MongoDB pour grer l'application. 

J'ai un petit soucis en ce qui concerne l'accs  ma base de donne depuis mon application.. Aprs de nombreuse recherche je n'ai pas encore trouv de tuto ou explication sur comment me connecter a mon serveur pour modifier (add, delete etc..) ma base de donne depuis xcode.. Y a t-il un framework spcial? Je suis un peu perdu.. 


PS: je suis dbutant en node.js et mongodb  ::oops::

----------

